# How to do dots?



## 4getmeNot (Mar 29, 2007)

How do you paint dots on your nails over polish color? I wanted to try white dots- I think it'd be cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LilDee (Mar 29, 2007)

for dots it's easiest to use a dotting tool.. it looks like this







I found it for about $1 in the art section of the local dollar store.. haha.

just dip it in the paint and dot your nail where ever..

I use this tool for tons of my nail art, teddy bears.. snowmen.. lotsa stuff.. very often it gives me more control than a small brush..

here's a fancy version





They are called marbling tools too..


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 29, 2007)

I use a pin that I dipped in the polish and then dot it on my nail!


----------



## xxmonjovixx (Apr 1, 2007)

thaaanks


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 1, 2007)

get the nail polish thats for drawing. they have a long thin brush then you can do dots lines flowers fish bunnies lol jk youd have to be really good to do animals but its a lotta fun to play around with n e way. or just use a tooth pick?!


----------



## Venezia (Apr 7, 2007)

Another tip for creating tiny dots, is to use a cocktail stick.

In summer for a pretty &amp; delicate look, I use white (artist) acrylic paint over polish, and follow with topcoat to seal.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 8, 2007)

i simply use a very thin paint brush, 00 or even 000. i load just the end of the brush, like a small drop of polish i'll gently put on my nails.


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the great ideas ladies=)


----------



## clwkerric (Apr 10, 2007)

I always use the dotting tools. And I always have water-proof acrylic paint and use that for nail art...then once the paint is dry you put a top coat on to seal it. If you can't find a dotting tool you can use a toothpick, but that would only work for a smaller dot.


----------



## lady.stardust (Apr 11, 2007)

A thin brush and a steady hand usually works.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 11, 2007)

wow I've never tried dotting like this... I've never seen a dotting too either. I've used a paperclip that's been unfolded.. but it scratches the polish underneath. I'll have to try this instead!


----------



## Rubiez (Apr 18, 2007)

another way to make absolutely beautiful flowers is to make five or four or however many dots you want for the petals

then take something sharp like a needle and put it in the middle of the dot and drag it into the center of the dots.

you have to do it on top of a slightly wet polish to make it pretty though. if you want pictures you can prolly google it or i have some *shrugglez*


----------



## MindySue (Apr 18, 2007)

ive always used a toothpick


----------



## SILVERSTAR (May 19, 2007)

i use a needle


----------



## KristieTX (Jun 17, 2007)

L'oreal made a tool specifically for this purpose that I should have snagged while it was out. It was LE. Only now have I gotten into nail designs again.


----------



## princess_20 (Jun 17, 2007)

thanx for the wonderful tips girls


----------



## Venezia (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi Kristie,

Do you have a craft store near you?

They sell embossing tools (for card making etc) ... tis the same thing as a dotting tool used for nail art!

Hth. :smile:


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jun 19, 2007)

I want to do my own nail design too! I'm going to go get a kit. Can someone post tutorials of design techniques?


----------



## amarose (Sep 23, 2007)

I've used a toothpick before !


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 28, 2007)

Toothpick here too..


----------



## weedita (Feb 11, 2008)

You can use a tootpick that you have blunted the point on, a dotting tool w.ith you should be able to find in craft stores or beauty supply places, or I use the end of an old eyeliner brush


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 11, 2008)

I use the end of my nail brush I got it at sally for cheap


----------



## rita1979 (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks for sharing!!!!!!!


----------



## Raze (Feb 24, 2008)

You can get nail art pens as well, you can open one part of the cap and its a brush or on another part its a metal bit that the paint comes out of, you can do dots or stripes (or write with it, which is what I like to do!).


----------



## banapple (Feb 25, 2008)

i use toothpicks!!! cheap and easy haha. or if you're really precise then i'd just use the brush~ I practiced and practiced to get the perfect dot.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 26, 2008)

this has lots of tips: How to Do Nail Art - wikiHow


----------



## pumpkinseed (Oct 10, 2008)

One more idea for a dotting tool is to use a paint brush, but use the other end for the dots. You could buy a cheap set of brushes in the dollar store, as the brush quality doesn't matter here. You would have a set of dotting tools in various sizes.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 10, 2008)

I use a toothpick...

Dip it in, dot it on... Easy, and cheap!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 10, 2008)

i have always used the back of a thin paintbrush


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 10, 2008)

I use a cocktail stick.


----------



## prettylynn (Oct 10, 2008)

I have been wondering about this myself for a while. I looked as sallys and they only had one but for me it is way too small. I havent been able to get the hang of a small brush to make a flower. Im gonna try looking at michaels.


----------

